# Brass inserts in UHMW plastic



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone have experience in using Brass machine inserts in UHMW plastic?
I am building a router fence and want to ,use UHMW for the sliding part of the 
fence.

Dan


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

PE threads well x itself without an insert.
Nevertheless, if you need a machine thread in it, use a Tee-nut.
Propellor necked tee nuts jam well in the stuff.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I've used both brass and steel threaded inserts in it with good results.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes.. it works well .. 
over size the hole a 32nd to avoid spauling...


----------



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the responses, will try to do it tomorrow


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dan:

I agree with Quillman - I prefer to drill & tap UHMW. I also use nylon screws to keep everything non-metallic.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Threaded inserts work just fine with UHMW. I have used it drilled and tapped it as others have mentioned.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

rayk2 said:


> Hi Dan:
> 
> I agree with Quillman - I prefer to drill & tap UHMW. I also use nylon screws to keep everything non-metallic.


I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I drill and tap it too. I think I would skip the inserts.

Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I drill and tap it too. I think I would skip the inserts.
> 
> Al


Inserts are stronger and deal well w/ repetitive screw in/out and have higher torque limits..


----------

